# My Hardcore/Metal Band



## zao_89 (Feb 17, 2006)

Ive recorded some tracks, and I cant go on myspace so I made a purevolume. If you like As I Lay Dying, Underoath, Destroy The Runner, or other metalcore/hardcore bands.


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

I'm not a huge fan of this style of metal, but I dig some parts of those tracks... the parts I did like sounded a bit Samael-ish.

Wouldn't mind hearing more.


----------



## zao_89 (Feb 17, 2006)

Ive got about 8 or so tracks but Myspace and Purevolume dont let you hold more than 4 songs, so if anyone knows a good free site, let me know.


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

I believe Soundclick allows you to upload more than 4... check it out, http://www.soundclick.com


----------



## zao_89 (Feb 17, 2006)

Okay I have a page on soundclick.


----------

